
Elon Musk on working 120 hours a week: You'll go 'bonkers' - kjhughes
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/05/elon-musk-on-working-120-hours-a-week-youll-go-bonkers.html
======
iblaine
> Musk said while "80 is pretty sustainable," the increase in suffering when
> you work more than that is dramatic. "The pain level for hours increases
> exponentially. It's like nonlinear above 80," Musk said

Sounds about right. Below 80 you can still set aside a few hours or maybe most
of day on the weekend for yourself. Above 80 starts to get interesting.
Weekends are no long yours and days bleed into each other.

------
lowlevel
Not really news to anyone who has sustained 80+ hour work weeks long term. It
borders on abuse even at 80.

